

Shamir's Secret Sharing - thomas-st
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shamirs_Secret_Sharing

======
rosser
Mods, please fix link:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shamir%27s_Secret_Sharing>

~~~
thomas-st
Thanks for noticing. Looks like a HN bug. I copy pasted the URL with the
apostrophe.

